# fool Proof Dry and Cure



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 23, 2008)

I need a Good method for drying and curing , i dont want know earthly dirt hay smell/tasting buds ,  im aiming for piney skunky kushey tasting buds ( yes im aware it has alot to do with strain) can somone give me a fool proof step by step process that has worked for them or even better have all of you just share what you do personally.  that would help thanks all! 

My first harvest is coming up and want to be prepared.

My plant is a purple strain sativa.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 23, 2008)

Hang dry or dry on screen till stem snaps not bends...then into curing jars burped once a week. for the first 1-2 weeks. then just every now and then after that.
Smells like hay at first...but as it cures the bud will change in smell.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 23, 2008)

absolutely...


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 24, 2008)

I would suggest buying a small inexpensive hygrometer from a pet store, in the reptile section or a fancy digital that will fit in the jar or jar lid. This will help with "burping" to get the right moisture level in the bud, 65% - 75%, for curing.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 24, 2008)

to be honest, "I" don`t think it`s neccesary.i tend to open my jars every couple of days for a few mins, miss a day-don`t really matter.
10% water-weight is what to shoot for right? (smokeable)
10% of your wet weight will likely be your final "dry" weight...correct me if i`m wrong-i`m sure someone will,lol.
apollogies for steering the Q.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 24, 2008)

> 10% of your wet weight will likely be your final "dry" weight...correct me if i`m wrong-i`m sure someone will,lol.



Sorry it had to be me shuggy. You aim to loose 90% water. This is not 90% of the weight. You still have the weight of the dry matter too.

My dry weight is usually 25% - 30% of the harvested weight. RBH


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 24, 2008)

sometimes you just have that many different figures in your head that they make up crap on their own, LMAO...i knew there was a one fact in there! cheers RBH.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 24, 2008)

My last dry...went from 14.7grams to 4 grams....that lil 12 ounce green giant can grow.
BTW meant once a day for a week or two...you can tell if you need to burp more or less. You'll be suprised how much moisture is in it.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 24, 2008)

I like the refrigerator cure to ensure a fresh not moldy flavor.  I just dry hanging in room, then put into jars and put jars into fridge. I like to keep it just moist enuf so that it dries out on my tray in an hour or 2. the cool slows down the cure, but the final product is worth the extra wait. Sometimes 4-5 weeks. absolutely foolproof.  cool rules.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 25, 2008)

Well thanks everyone wow alot of great methods.  this is exactly what i was looking for. i think what all end up doing is, when there ready to harvest all just chop um hang in my grow box with the lights off fan on to dry out for however long it needs i guess then put into jars and "burp" accordingly.  thanks Mutt for the great idea and thanks everyone else as well good info!

GG


----------

